# Faith's thread



## vickie gee (Feb 7, 2012)

Faith is 308 days today. She is getting "the look" and bagging up. Testing the milk and the levels are changing. Looks like likely it will be a February foal.She was open last year. In 2010 she had whinnied loudly all day on a Saturday and foaled a colt around 4 a.m. on Sunday, Easter morning. I hope she repeats this year and waits until the weekend, announces all day, and lets me be there for her again.This photo was taken 3 days ago. Faith is the queen bee of the herd. She has gorgeous blue eyes and is out of the GMB line. She was bred to my blue roan stallion Memphis. I predict a blue roan filly...or a colt..or a bay roan filly...or colt.


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW Vickie your girl is STUNNING!!!!




love those blue eyes! can we see pics of Daddy? will you have her up on marestare soon? would love to watch her for you!!

good luck with foaling!!! how exciting!!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

cassie said:


> WOW Vickie your girl is STUNNING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning. Sorry, I don't have marestare. I have a camera on her that is actually a visual baby monitor. I am looking at her this morning while I am having coffee. She is "doing the mare stare" with her backside up against the side of her stall.

I am working on getting some decent pictures of Memphis to post.



I also need to post a close up of Faith's big blue eyes. Possibly there might be one in the members photo gallery. You can check under mine...gotta run for now and feed those hungry critters.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 8, 2012)

Shes gorgeous and the belly is looking really good 



 shouldnt be too long if shes started with the milk bar so looking forward to seeing some cutie baby pics real soon..Im going to go with a bay roan filly 



 with cutie big blue eyes of course


----------



## MeganH (Feb 8, 2012)

She is a pretty mare!

I second, Diane! A daddy picture would be great!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow not only is this girl gorgeous but she WROTE the foaling book



She needs to have a chat with some of ours girls on how to do it





Congrats and welcome to the gang


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello!





My name is Mackenzie! You are going to love the people here, they are so fun! Your girl is beautiful! Cant wait to see pics of daddy!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh what a pretty girl - thanks for bringing her here so we can share her progress with you. Love the way you said that she shouts during the day before she foals - I had a very useful stallion many years ago who would call to me as a mare started to foal, wish I had him around today!

A picture of Daddy would bee great - have you tried the ring test yet?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh what a pretty girl - thanks for bringing her here so we can share her progress with you. Love the way you said that she shouts during the day before she foals - I had a very useful stallion many years ago who would call to me as a mare started to foal, wish I had him around today!
> 
> A picture of Daddy would bee great - have you tried the ring test yet?



Hi Anna. Yes, I have done the test. F-I-L-L-Y 



I test with a nail on a string. In fact, I have a thread going on the main forum about testing the nail test. I am keeping stats. So far of the folks that have reported once the foal is born AND did the nail test during the pregnancy we are showing 4 reported and all 4 correct. That would be 100% correct so far. Hope ya'll post on there.

 

Ok, off to try to get some decent pictures of Memphis. He is actually on the pictures up above forums right now. That was last year after he shed off and looks silver. Right now he is looking black with his winter coat.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

She loves her daily outing!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 8, 2012)

Vickie



:yeah What a beautiful pic



:yeah OMG



:wub



The baby needs her blue eyes



:wub Welcome and will be watching for updates on this gorgeous little girl


----------



## cassie (Feb 8, 2012)

she is gorgeous I LOVE the blue eyes!!!!



:wub



:wub



:wub

my mare Penny has blue eyes and I just love them so much! hoping her little baby will have blue eyes too...

YAY for a filly!!

good work with the testing!! I did the ring test on Penny and she is meant to be having a filly too so here's hoping its right and we can add her to the stats list!!





how is she looking today?


----------



## MeganH (Feb 8, 2012)

I am still impress on how the nail test did with my minis. I did it to Laney and it was circles... went to Ricky to see if his would move and it was perfectly still. Back to Laney and it immediately started to do circles again! I think we did it over my husband too and it was still lol Hoping it is right! I think Laney has had lots of colts! I wouldn't be upset either way of course- but I wonder if Laney is going to break her colt streak this year


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is Memphis...I am still trying to get a good head shot.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2012)

Come on Vicki, give the poor guy some respect and turn him round before you take his pic


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 9, 2012)

Well he's a gorgeous colour and he does have a great rear end Vickie - but would love to see a view of his head!!





Faith has such a beautiful head, and those startling blue eyes are just to die for!





Will be doing the ring test on my girls, but need to wait for a really still day!


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome to the nut house,,thank you for sharing your mare with us ...is this her first foal and is it your first foal


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 10, 2012)

lucky lodge said:


> welcome to the nut house,,thank you for sharing your mare with us ...is this her first foal and is it your first foal



Faith had colt for me in 2010. For previous owner she had a colt in 2007, a filly in 2006, and a filly in 2005.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 10, 2012)

very pretty bright blue eyes and Dad looks great even from behind 



 cant wait to see baby


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 11, 2012)

Memphis decided to face the camera



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh he's just cute!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol he is gorgeous Vicki ps love the name hehe they are oing to have a gorgeous foal!


----------



## Wings (Feb 11, 2012)

She is lovely!



:wub

Fingers crossed for a blue roan, I have a soft spot for roans!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 11, 2012)

Wings said:


> She is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, their 2010 baby was a blue roan. Here is "J R" (registered name Jailhouse Rockin in Memphis). He looks so much like Memphis but is already taller.The first picture is J R last week a few days after he was gelded. The second picture is him as a foal...looking like a bay but obviously the blue roan color showed up later.


----------



## Wings (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I hope your blue roan pattern sticks then!

I wish my bay one would stop


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

how is she looking Vicki??


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 12, 2012)

cassie said:


> how is she looking Vicki??


She looks like she needs to bag up more. Udders are starting to get hard somewhat and her vulva has gone through the expected changes. I am about to go close up the barn and hopefully get enough milk from her to test.


----------



## cassie (Feb 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you Vicki!!!! Come on faith let us have a little of the good stuff


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 14, 2012)

cassie said:


> Fingers crossed for you Vicki!!!! Come on faith let us have a little of the good stuff



Well, ok if I can't get it Valentines Day I want her to wait until the weekend.


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2012)

lol it could be a leap year baby






that could be cool!!!!





any more progress? can we see some more piccies please?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2012)

cassie said:


> lol it could be a leap year baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a President's Day baby. A bit more progress but the bag is still not full and warm. She had a good outing today and we got rid of a lot of the shedding hair. I am not going to need to clip at all. We had a mild winter and none of them got real wooly. As soon as she starts to look closer to time I am going to wash her udders and either braid her big ole thick tail or put a tail bag on it. The big dawg helped me with the stall today. He comes in and eats horse cookies. Faith is not near as neat as the new mom Choctaw next door to her. Choctaw does her stuff neatly in one corner. Faith is like a pez dispenser and does not care where she drops em.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 20, 2012)

My husband said Faith would have her foal on the same day the barn cat Litty Kitty had her kittens. Litty Kitty had hers today. And so Faith did not, but she sure looks more ready than last week. She enjoyed a sunny day today but was sure ready for the stall this evening.


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW she sure looks ready to pop!





can we see pics of the new kitties please?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 20, 2012)

cassie said:


> WOW she sure looks ready to pop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know where she put them. Last year she waited a week before she showed them to us.


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Don't know where she put them. Last year she waited a week before she showed them to us.


HAHA typical cats!!!



:RollEyes



:RollEyes



thats all I can say LOL


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 23, 2012)

*UPDATE!!!! *



* :nervous *



* :nervous *



* :impatient: *



* :impatient: *



* :whistling *

* *

*She is looking very ready.*


----------



## cassie (Feb 23, 2012)

OOOOOHHH YAY!!

that is SO very exciting for you Vicki!!!



:yeah






you are going to have a gorgeous little foal very very soon!

how is she looking? ready obviosuly lol is she waxing up?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

IT'S A COLT!!! 

 

Arrived at 3:20 a.m. 

 

I had fallen asleep at the foot of our bed watching her on the baby monitor. Husband woke me up and said Faith was lying down and her back leg was twitching. Got out there in time to see that the head and shoulders were already out and tore the bag off the face. Glad he woke me up! He is now dry and walking. Faith and I are going to get a nap before I call in to work.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

yippeeeeeeeeeeee



Congratulations, he is soooooooooo cute



Come on give us more pics and a big hug to Faith


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

Eagle said:


> yippeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zzzzzz-zzzzzz-zzzzzzzzzz oh for sure...later today.......zzzzzzzz






Gave Faith hugs and kisses before and after the baby.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

wake up and get pics






did you buy some Redbull


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh brilliant!!




















Well done Faith!











Hurry up with those pictures!


----------



## cassie (Feb 24, 2012)

YAY big congratulations Vicki!!!!!!!! how super exciting!!!



he looks very cute! so... where are the dry piccies





yippee!!!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats!! He looks dark!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your new foal, Hope all is well!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2012)

So where are these pictures - you cant STILL be asleep??????????????


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> So where are these pictures - you cant STILL be asleep??????????????



Well I may not be asleep, but I have lots of excuses. The forum was down. The camera battery was down. Cold spell blew in and I had to get yet another heat lamp up. I was hungry. I have a toothache as of yesterday (have not had one since I was a kid). We were out of coffee except for singles and I just found out Tassimo system does not fit Keurig. Ok, so I think I can NOW MAYBE get some pictures posted of the little toot. He IS little! I was expecting a much larger foal to appear. But then I was also expecting a filly.






Faith still looks preggers. Poor girl. The only reason toot cannot walk under her is her low belly. He has had a hard time figuring out the teat thing. He checked under her neck, and then under her front legs, then back at her butt, ahhh, he could see it but thought surely you get there from the rear, nope, and finally he side-stepped and found ONE! Guess he is going to be a smart little fella...



Ok, I am contemplating some names for toot. Here are some pix.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 24, 2012)

He is ADORABLE! Such a sweet looking man! And LITTLE!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 24, 2012)

OMG! That is the cutest little thing! Know what you mean, I went to post the site was down for maintence, then we had a storm, satilite went down, now we have tornado warnings, had to run out, close down the indoor, and the big barn, now thunder again! Seems we can't win. Sorry about your teeth, seems to happen at the worst of times. Congratulations on your little guy again!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats! Vickie he is adorable



How precious!



Thanks for the pics. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## cassie (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats Vicki!!! what a gorgeous tiny correct foal!!! good girl Faith you did a brilliant job!!! oh very exciting



lovely little boy!!

p.s I LOVE his jacket!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh wow now you are forgiven, lol he is soooo cute. Congrats and I hope your toothache goes away.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

cassie said:


> Congrats Vicki!!! what a gorgeous tiny correct foal!!! good girl Faith you did a brilliant job!!! oh very exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you believe how big that foal jacket is on him. When Faith foaled the colt "J R" two years ago that same one was too small on him! I am done with foals this year and breeding for a while! I am so glad both of my broodmares were kind enough to foal on Friday so I can have a few days off work.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh he is just the cutest of the cute!











And how adorable he looks in his pretty blue pj's.





Sorry we hounded you for pics when you were having so many problems. Hope your tooth feels better very soon.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, thanks guys. Ya' ll were not really hounding me. I get goofy when sleep deprivation combines with joy and relief!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Diane. He is cracking me up. I will get a measurement on him today now that I have taken his little blue jacket off. It was so long on him he could not bend his legs very well and he looked like one of those contraptions that scoot around on your floor vacuuming by themselves. Hubby said with him being dark he looked like a roach on cameral. I think I just posted smiley face in lieu of a rofl since the emoticons button is not working with the updates we are going through. He can get to the milk better now that his clothes are off. I was afraid with Faith getting sooooooo hefty that she would have a large baby difficult to birth. When I first saw him while I was tearing the bag off his face I know I looked shocked. I was thinking "oh, my where is the rest of this baby?" Faith was looking at him but was not making any attempt to "help" him. I think she was just so tired from being cooped up and pregnant. I don't know if he would have made it without me tearing the bag. It was thick and he was gasping and sputtering. I can't wait until he warms up to me. Right now he avoids me because I keep cleaning his eyes out.


----------



## Wings (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! He is adorable, the kind of baby you just want to give a big squeezy cuddle!



:BigGrin


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2012)

I think we need a few more pictures now please!! Hope your toothache is better?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I think we need a few more pictures now please!! Hope your toothache is better?


I have been out taking some. In for a bite to eat right now. I will be getting some more pix and uploading later. He is just so much fun to play with. Tooth hurts! Got up this morning and fed, took couple of ibuprofins and put orajel on and slept till 2:30 this afternoon. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon after work with dentist. Thanks for asking.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations! He's totally adorable!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 27, 2012)

sleeping and exploring


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

NAW what a cutie little fluffy kid!! hehe definitley an Elvis I reckon lol thanks for the pics, he is adorable... any sign of blue eyes like his mummy?


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 27, 2012)

cassie said:


> NAW what a cutie little fluffy kid!! hehe definitley an Elvis I reckon lol thanks for the pics, he is adorable... any sign of blue eyes like his mummy?


Naw, def a brown eyed boy. Now Breezy's eyes look like they might be turning blue...but likely just saw reflection of sky. Her ma (Choctaw) has crystal blue eyes.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 27, 2012)

He is just such a cute boy! I want to squeeze him!


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 27, 2012)

OhMyGosh I knew I missed something when I couldn't access the Forum.

What a darling baby boy! He's about as cute as they come.

I have a Cabbage Patch pony sitting here in my computer room that looks just like him,

all black and cuddly.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh he is just seriously gorgeous!






Keep those pictures coming please.



How's the tooth doing, have you been to the dentist yet?


----------



## cassie (Feb 27, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> OhMyGosh I knew I missed something when I couldn't access the Forum.
> 
> What a darling baby boy!	He's about as cute as they come.
> 
> ...


hey since when did they do cabbage patch PONIES??!!! I always just remember the cabbagge patch dolls... I must get me one of these LOL

how is your little man doing now vicki? glad you are headed to the dentist hope they can get you in earlier!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 27, 2012)

He is zipping around like that stall is a racetrack! He acts like he is putting on a rodeo.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2012)

Can we have a video of him or some new pics without his pj's?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS 





HES GORGEOUS


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Can we have a video of him or some new pics without his pj's?


There are a couple on page 7. Videos say too big when I try to upload. Does anyone know if you put it on a youtube one if it works better? We are still experimenting with that. I will try to post at least one new pic right quick and then I gotta get going and catch up some at work...since I will be off work yet again for my root canal on Friday this has turned into a 3 day work week.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the baby fix, he is just sooooo cute





Yes I upload my videos to you tube and then copy the link to here. you can see some of mine at this link. http://www.youtube.com/user/reneejewer?feature=watch

Good luck at the dentists


----------



## cassie (Feb 28, 2012)

good luck with the dentist he is mega cute


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck with the dentist. He is sooo adorable. Thanks for the pics


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2012)

cassie said:


> good luck with the dentist he is mega cute


Oh, he is ok but not really my type. Besides that we are both married and he is my husband's boss.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> Good luck with the dentist. He is sooo adorable. Thanks for the pics


Again, I have no interest in him other than getting my tooth fixed...definitely not an adorable dentist...or I'm sorry, you guys meant *ELVIS *



* :whistling *


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, I was being silly. Oh, and I just had to see what a Cabbage Patch Pony looks like so I went on ebay. They are so cute and I saw one that does look like my little colt. Too funny.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 29, 2012)

:rofl



Vicki is on drugs


----------



## cassie (Feb 29, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Oh, he is ok but not really my type. Besides that we are both married and he is my husband's boss.


haha very funny! I knew I was gonna get it for that! I tried to change it but for some reason the save changes button isn't working... did I give you all a good laugh?











oh I am going to search them too! lol how cute! (the cabbage patch ponies!!!!!!) lol not the dentist hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 29, 2012)

Are you sure the drugs you were given for your toothache ARE ACTUALLY PAIN KILLERS Vicky???? LOL!!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 29, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Are you sure the drugs you were given for your toothache ARE ACTUALLY PAIN KILLERS Vicky???? LOL!!


Aughhh, drugs, goot. Si par far vore! Actually just doin the penicillin and ibuprofen. Did not bother with the rx on the oxy. Could not resist on the dentist remarks. Glad you are feeling better Cassie but you really need to find out what has been causing it.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2012)

how's your tooth today Vicki? I hope you feel better


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 1, 2012)

Eagle said:


> how's your tooth today Vicki? I hope you feel better


Root canal in the morning. Or possibly it may have to be pulled...


----------



## cassie (Mar 1, 2012)

ew yuck! hoping it is the easier of the two options for you!!!

take care! n make sure you clean your teeth LOL hee hee

still up in the air with what I have getting an ultrasound on Wednesday.

can we see some more piccies of your baby please?!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 2, 2012)

cassie said:


> ew yuck! hoping it is the easier of the two options for you!!!
> 
> take care! n make sure you clean your teeth LOL hee hee
> 
> ...


Root canal done. Got a temporary crown and will have actual crown in a couple of weeks. How are things with the flood waters. Hope your ultrasound ends with good news.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 2, 2012)

_Elvis got to go on his first field trip today. The little filly beside him in the one pic is Breezy. She is exactly 4 weeks older than him. Look at the size difference._


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my - he is just soooooooo cute!! - so is his new girl friend.



:wub

More pictures need asap please!

Hope your tooth has settled down now.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2012)

I just love his dark colour, I just really need to give her a cuddle



wow Breezy looks huge next to him


----------



## MeganH (Mar 3, 2012)

He is adorable! So tiny!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! He is a total DOLL! I want, I want!!!

Congratulations again on him. And such a pretty little head on him too. I love wide set eyes and a tiny muzzle.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. And now for the surprise I got today while spending some time with him in front of the camera...it appears his *eyes are **blue.*


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Just uploaded some pix of the little stud muffin cabbage patch boy. I think that he is going to be registered as *LUV ELVIS IN MEMPHIS. *Too bad no punctuation allowed. It would be like Luv, Elvis in Memphis.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

He wants ya'll to know "heez da man!"


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 15, 2012)

He is so cute and looks like he is full of himself too


----------



## MeganH (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, I love him!!!! So cute!!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 15, 2012)

Whooz yer daddy? Memp came over to see the wifies and kids.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 15, 2012)

He and my little Hat Trick would make a perfect pair. If you put them in a paddock together you'd never know which one was which.


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2012)

I love his name, I love his colour, I love his blue eyes, I love his head.... boy oh boy! I think I'm in love!!! lol

he is just too cute for words!

you must be so happy with him, so cuddly!!!

congrats again!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

weerunner said:


> He and my little Hat Trick would make a perfect pair. If you put them in a paddock together you'd never know which one was which.


I was thinking the same thing Amanda, but I think Hat Trick is the taller. Elvis was 16 " at birth and while he has really filled out I don't think he is even an inch taller yet.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Boy is he just way too cute, I think he needs to come to pizza land


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 16, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Boy is he just way too cute, I think he needs to come to pizza land


Ok, let me get his bag packed. You want him to bring his mom or wait until he is weaned? And those blue eyes just keep getting bluer.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh I will have them both please.


----------

